# Solved: LAN dropdown menu not available in Internet Connection Sharing menu



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

I am trying to share my mobile broadband connection with my Xbox via an Ethernet cable, this has worked before just not on this laptop, YET, heh.

Here's some pictures of my issue


http://imgur.com/1U7OM


I think I need to change the Wireless Network Connection in the second picture to Local Area Connection but as you can see there is no dropdown menu.

Here is my ipconfig/all
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Eddie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Eddie-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter 1.3G:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 1.3G
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 31.200.137.63(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.136.47.249
193.120.14.101
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-88-E3-3E-02-83
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6982:573d:86f0:cfcf%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.137.1(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 465078499
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-B1-85-CD-E8-03-9A-C5-18-B6

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9485WB-EG Wireless Net
work Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-03-9A-C5-18-B6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-03-9A-C5-18-B7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D180547C-E401-4004-9C1B-FB3999577D59}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{49CBE6BA-E821-4191-A55D-2DDB556316AA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:1fc8:893f::1fc8:893f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 83.136.47.249
193.120.14.101
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:18ca:1214:e037:76c0(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18ca:1214:e037:76c0%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B6BE69E0-642B-4E47-8780-44EAEC460C01}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{4C9FBCA4-D2B3-4EA0-8778-045E5F9F101A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Eddie>

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Bump, please this is urgent.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You seem to have ICS enabled. What is the problem? Does the Xbox get an IP configuration? Or, if you are using a static IP on it what are the settings? Can you ping the Xbox from the PC?


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Terry! Thanks for the reply, I appreciate it.

When I connect the PC to the Xbox the Xbox sees the connection as a wired connection but after doing a test it says there is an IP Address Error.

Personally, I think it's not getting the right IP address because the one displayed on the Xbox's settings is different to the one on my PC. Also, my IP isn't static as far as I know because the IP changes everytime I connect.

Any thoughts? Thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What IP on the Xbox? Is that a dynamic or static connection? (I can see from the ipconfig /all the information for the PC.)


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Well the IP address the Xbox is choosing when I set it to find the IP automatically is different to the one that is shown on my PC. How would I find that out whether it's dynamic or static?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It's dynamic if it is finding it automatically. Is it an APIPA (169.254.x.y) or one assigned by your PC (192.168.137.x)?

Either way there could be a firewall on the PC blocking.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

I have disabled both my Windows Firewall and my Anti Virus software.

It was an APIPA connection if I recall correctly.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

I have disabled both my Windows Firewall and my Anti Virus software.

It was an APIPA connection if I recall correctly.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe a defective ethernet cable.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

I tried 2 different ethernet cables and no luck still :/ Should I be sharing my local area connection or the mobile internet connection?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You share the connection that has internet access.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay, that's what I had in the first place, just checking.

So I am nearly 100 percent sure that if I can get the dropdown box and select LAN instead of Wireless Connection ( as shown in the pics) I can get it working. Any idea why it's not showing up?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know what dropdown box you are talking about. You appear to have ICS enabled. Is it enabled on the mobile wireless connection?

Your current problem seems to be lack of communication between the PC and Xbox. I suggest that you disabled ICS. Then both the PC and Xbox should get APIPA addresses and be able to ping each other. If they cannot then it is a cable, firewall or defective NIC issue. If they can communicate that way then re-enable ICS.

I think, not positive, that the PC's ethernet is gigabit, which means that the cable has to have all eight wires good and properly connected.


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

My apologies, this is the image http://i.imgur.com/Pegvlhn.png?1 and there should be a dropdown box below 'Home Networking Connection' .

It is enabled on the Mobile Internet yes.

Okay I will give that a go and get back to you, thanks very much for your help! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## xSteadyEddie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there! I got it working, I got the dropdown menu to appear and changed it to Local Are Connection and it's all working now!

Thanks for all your help, I appreciate it!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  Glad you found the problem and fix.


----------

